# Newbie From Australia



## Australian Horse Trailers (Aug 18, 2012)

Gidday to all Forumites from Australia. Not hard to work out what I do. Not here to BANG ON about my product but here to engage in intelligent horse related conversation. Only to happy to pass on a little of our combined experience should you wish to ask. The main thing to know is we are into the western lifestyle and we use what we sell. :wave:

Just finished watching the Cowtown Classic from Fort Worth TX. I did see some very nice ponies.

http://www.australianhorsetrailers.com.au


----------

